# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  what if

## wareagle69

this is a question i ask myself all the time. when outside filling the water trough-what if the power went out. when i am at work, how would i get out of here or what route to get home or how to get to another location.
todays what if question is another one i ponder allot due to the fact that i heat with wood. but heres the scenario, you get the phone call at work your house is one fire, devastating yes, especially if pets are in the home, but.....are you prepped for this do you have food and clothing  else where?
i had been talked at this week about the redundancy of carrying many ways of starting a fire in the wilds as a comfoting thought- to be that prepared, i stil see it as a lack of preperation and depedning on something so many ways, but i digress, this is where i have stored food and clothing for myself and wife she also has a second pair of glasses, we have extra hygeine stuff to last a few months,also stored in fire proof containers are extra cash and valuables as well as copies of important papers.
being prepared for any event in life means the comfort and satisfaction and there fore less stress should something occur, i mean why else do we prepare? it is so when something does happen we can continue to live as close as possible to the way we were doing pre event that is what take sthe stress away.
so i would like to hear from nell67 on this as it happened to her a few years ago and could shed allot of valuable insight as to what she would have liked to had in another loction to make her life easier and less stressful

----------


## your_comforting_company

I kinda want something to happen so that my dependence on the machine will be severed altogether, and daily life will no longer revolve around "paying the bills" or "making a living" and rather have daily activity focuses shift toward more self-fulfilling endeavors. If it weren't for school being required, I'd probably pick up the whole family and move to the woods and just say "screw the rest of the world, lets do this". Do I want to be comfortable? yes. Do I want to have a mirror image of the life I live now? hell no. I'm sick of it. I seek the freedom of the wild animals, to come and go as I please. to be free from the tyranny and dictatorship of the leaders of the world. If the power goes out would my food supply last? only for a few days if we don't open the freezer. Yet another weakness... even my food stores are dependent on the machine.. foiled at every turn. And somehow this is what we call "normal".. I call it slavery.

why copies of "important papers"? what good will reciepts do you if you have to leave everything behind and trek into the deep wilderness to hide from masses of greedy machine-dependent insolents who only desire to take what little you have left for their own survival? At the end of the day, none of that stuff is going to matter. I understand that most of you will want to return to the cudgels of modern society and to your central heat and air conditioning, your gnat free televisions, and smoke free cell phones... I get that.

How long will your preps last you? Indefinately? The rest of your life, IF you are unable to return to "society" for a few generations? compare that to knowledge that could serve you a lifetime, without any "purchased items". Should my house burn down, no, I would not have a whole extra closet full of clothes, nor a second house with said closet in it, etc, etc... who, in todays economy, can really afford to have 3 or 4 mirrors of ever blasted thing they own cached in some secret location, then the time and money to dedicate to the premise of rotating stock and restocking, etc.
If you can, Twinkies for you, but I'm a poor boy, and I'd have to rely on the generosity of others, or my own knowledge, wit, and creative problem solving skills. I ask, wouldn't it be better to supplement all that "kit and cache" with knowledge? Would you NEED replacement toothpaste and soap, if you knew how to get/make it with natural items found in your environment? (I understand the eyeglasses idea, but a lot of the rest seems excessive to someone with the amount of knowledge you appear to possess)

I, too, would like to hear from Mrs. Nell. How much did you want to get back to "normal"? versus how comfortable could you have made yourself if you didn't have to pay the bills, and replace all those material goods that were lost. What if you weren't so dependent on this modern life and were able to simply start over with sticks and stones to rebuild your life using only knowledge and what is available in your environment? A simple and straightforward question.. no "between the lines".

I've enjoyed these last few posts WE... reallly stirs the antbed up and gets folks motors revving  :Wink: . Kinda makes folks re-evaluate whats really important. We dont' have indoor heat now. it was 30 degrees in my bedroom this morning when I woke up. If I didn't have to pay the bills / earn a paycheck, I'd have stayed my cold a** in the warm bed and not got up till it was warmer. I thnk it has a lot to do with our imagined "level of relative comfort" we are willing to accept, and I think that most people today are just outright spoiled.

----------

